# 938 or 935.1



## doggieluv (Mar 29, 2012)

Which diagnosis code would you use along with E915?  Pateint came to ED after swallowing a marble. Esophagoscopy was done to remove marble with success. Would you use 938 or 935.1? Documentation doesn't state where the marble was located. I can only assume it was in the esophagus because of the successful esophagoscopy.


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 29, 2012)

myself without really knowing exactly where it is I would code 938


----------

